# Single and ready to explore



## anne_lee

Hi I am just new in here.

id love being fit and right!

I am 23 years old and please call me ANNE.

Hope we can be friends.? :thumb:

_________________________________________________________

edit mode:

HAHAHA this is quiet Fun in here.. I wish I can gain lot of friends in here..

hey can you follow me in twitter and form a group in there if its alright all of you?

https://twitter.com/annelouisse89

or not, be my fb buddy!


----------



## ChrisH

Welcome to UK-Muscle :thumb:


----------



## sizar

Welcome to the site


----------



## joe.b

wind up?


----------



## bigbob33

Possibly but hello and welcome anyway


----------



## d4ead

i dont care if it is a big fat 40 year old bloke im that randy id consider it....


----------



## sizar

d4ead said:


> i dont care if it is a big fat 40 year old bloke im that randy id consider it....


Oh love it


----------



## stevenE

Welcome Anne..


----------



## Huntingground

Welcome to UKM.


----------



## iron head case

Hi Anne, welcome to UKM


----------



## Jem

d4ead said:


> i dont care if it is a big fat 40 year old bloke im that randy id consider it....


 :rockon: :lol: :lol:

erm yeah - you are gonna have great fun ! welcome oh tight one ;-)


----------



## leonface

good first post i say! welcome


----------



## Suprakill4

Welcome to UKM. Queue the hounds........ :thumb:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Welcome.


----------



## jonb19

Ermmm, welcome :thumb:


----------



## DNC

kieren1234 said:


> Welcome to UKM. Queue the hounds........ :thumb:


 :lol: She'll be repped up to fcuk by home time tonight:whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4

DNC said:


> :lol: She'll be repped up to fcuk by home time tonight:whistling:


Yeah it wouldnt suprise me, after all the forum is filled with hot blooded males filled up to the eyeballs with testosterone :thumb:


----------



## sizar

kieren1234 said:


> Yeah it wouldnt suprise me, after all the forum is filled with *hot blooded males filled up to the eyeballs with testosterone* :thumb:


 :lol: OH YES BABY ..


----------



## whackedout

Welcome, hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Good first post...you certainly got everyone's attention :lol:

Enjoy.


----------



## sizar

Gym Bunny said:


> Good first post...you certainly got everyone's attention :lol:
> 
> Enjoy.


you have my attention still don't worry ..

Reps


----------



## Bri

Welcome to UK-M.


----------



## JB74

welcome to Ukm have fun Anne :thumb:


----------



## MyVision

anne_lee said:


> Hi I am just new in here.
> 
> id love being fit and right!
> 
> I am 23 years old and please call me ANNE.
> 
> Hope we can be friends.? :thumb:


 Of course we can be friends hun :bounce: :whistling:


----------



## Nelson

anne_lee said:


> Hi I am just new in here.
> 
> I am 23 years old and please call me ANNE.


Please call me Daddy....:laugh:

Infact you probably could... :lol:


----------



## scobielad

anne_lee said:


> Hi I am just new in here.
> 
> id love being fit and right!
> 
> I am 23 years old and please call me ANNE.
> 
> Hope we can be friends.? :thumb:


Yeah...I'd say there is a chance we can be friends,,, :whistling:


----------



## WRT

Get GSLeigh in here


----------



## Rossco700

sh1t I thought the title was "single and ready to EXPLODE"!!!!!!!!!

I was right in here like a butchers dog:lol: :lol:

Welcome all the same:thumbup1:


----------



## deeppurple

anne_lee said:


> Hi I am just new in here.
> 
> id love being fit and right!
> 
> I am 23 years old and please call me ANNE.
> 
> Hope we can be friends.? :thumb:


yes you can be my friend....IF.....you buy me a Kit Kat. or a Lion Bar.


----------



## micky07

Welcome, Im guessing you are going to have lots of friends.


----------



## dudz

lol @ her rep count already.


----------



## Tiger81

Hi I am not new in here,

I too LOVE being fit and right!

Yes, im sure we can be friends, I am 28 years old and please call me master.


----------



## deeppurple

MY KEYBOARD IS SQUEAKING HELP


----------



## GSleigh

How on earth did i miss this post?

Well Anne, I am an expert in portuguese breakfasts if you ever fancy meeting up for a drink?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Pick me! Pick me!

:lol: :lol:

Welcome by the way.


----------



## alterntego

anne_lee said:


> Hi I am just new in here.
> 
> id love being fit and right!
> 
> I am 23 years old and please call me ANNE.
> 
> Hope we can be friends.? :thumb:


wow anne great picture . do you have anymore ? you look very athletic


----------



## WRT

alterntego said:


> wow anne great picture . do you have anymore ? you look very athletic


LMAO there are some desperate perverts on here:lol: Sure you'd say that even if she looked like Brian Peppers just because she's called Anne. Can't see fck all in that pic anyway.


----------



## sawyer

i never got a welcome like that when i joined?????


----------



## WRT

sawyer said:


> i never got a welcome like that when i joined?????


Don't worry mate it's because you're a man.


----------



## SD

I was thinking about this sort of post earlier, I am surprised we don't get more, I mean we have had our share of gay muscle worshippers who usually 'pretend' they need a training partner but we don't get many single girlies looking for a date, assuming this isn't just a wind up of course :confused1:

Plenty of girls out there looking for athletic men, just look on plenty of fish, perhaps we should have a singles/dating section?

SD


----------



## SD

sawyer said:


> i never got a welcome like that when i joined?????


Dont worry mate, you won't get repped as much as her for exactly the same reason.

SD


----------



## arnienoonoo

why such a long range:bounce: shot. great legs but:ban:lol


----------



## hamsternuts

arnienoonoo said:


> *why such a long range* :bounce: shot. great legs but:ban:lol


because we all know Anne looks like this close up.










seriously though 'Anne', fvck off, cheers.


----------



## doylejlw

hamsternuts said:


> because we all know Anne looks like this close up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously though 'Anne', fvck off, cheers.


U are a ledge :thumbup1:


----------



## Dezw

How you doing?


----------



## Jem

hamsternuts said:


> because we all know Anne looks like this close up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *seriously though 'Anne', fvck off, cheers*.


LMAO such a charmer hams :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coflex

anne_lee said:


> Hi I am just new in here.
> 
> id love being fit and right!
> 
> I am 23 years old and please call me ANNE.
> 
> Hope we can be friends.? :thumb:


jeeeesus, your feet are fookin heeuuuuge!!!!!

i like feet me:rockon:


----------



## MillionG

Pmsl at how many responses this has got.

UKM to a tee.


----------



## asmustard

Please all be aware, that this is how paedos work on the internet. Its called "grooming".

Later on a lucky few of you will be offered some sweeties and a puppy veiwing, then you will meet up with this person only to discover its gary glitter.


----------



## ba baracuss

FFS :lol:

I can picture zara's talons being flexed right now :lol:


----------



## coflex

asmustard said:


> Please all be aware, that this is how paedos work on the internet. Its called "grooming".
> 
> Later on a lucky few of you will be offered some sweeties and a puppy veiwing, then you will meet up with this person only to discover its gary glitter.


i live in hope.... :bounce:


----------



## tazzy-lee

Welcome annie


----------



## big_jim_87

anne_lee said:


> Hi I am just new in here.
> 
> id love being fit and right!
> 
> I am 23 years old and please call me ANNE.
> 
> *Hope we can be friends.?* :thumb:





SD said:


> I was thinking about this sort of post earlier, I am surprised we don't get more, I mean we have had our share of gay muscle worshippers who usually 'pretend' they need a training partner but we don't get many single girlies looking for a date, assuming this isn't just a wind up of course :confused1:
> 
> Plenty of girls out there looking for athletic men, just look on plenty of fish, *perhaps we should have a singles/dating section?*
> 
> SD


ANNE no thanks

SD- this is a fuking bbing web site not a fuking dating agency if ppl want want to finde a shag then do it else were (not having a go at you mate)

and as for the rest of you who are all over this wtf is up with you lot? cant you get a shag? ffs! lower the gear if you cant take it lol!

but anne welcome to ukm the BODYBUILDING forum :thumb:


----------



## SK-XO

big_jim_87 said:


> ANNE no thanks
> 
> SD- this is a fuking bbing web site not a fuking dating agency if ppl want want to finde a shag then do it else were (not having a go at you mate)
> 
> and as for the rest of you who are all over this wtf is up with you lot? cant you get a shag? ffs! lower the gear if you cant take it lol!
> 
> but anne welcome to ukm the BODYBUILDING forum :thumb:


PMSL. lies jim, youve sent me as well as other members on here pm's asking for bum fun.

P.S. Anne, sh1t on my chest and p1ss in my mouth at the same time plz? kthx


----------



## Earl-Hickey

Lol, hi "Anne"


----------



## Ironclad

anne_lee said:


> Hi I am just new in here.
> 
> id love being fit and right!
> 
> I am 23 years old and please call me ANNE.
> 
> Hope we can be friends.? :thumb:


 :cool2: welcome


----------



## big_jim_87

SK-XO said:


> PMSL. lies jim, youve sent *me as well as other members* on here pm's asking for bum fun.
> 
> P.S. Anne, sh1t on my chest and p1ss in my mouth at the same time plz? kthx


just you but thats just after last time was so good i cant get over you buddy!

but seriously there are plenty of perfect mach type web sites if thats what you are after go ther! you wana bit of advice on how to get heavy post up! this is bbing! not ukm.co.uk not findafuk.co.uk

this is prob just a winde up and it has wound me up! maybe its me that needs to lower the gear im back on tren! lol makes me real angry!

anne you like big guys? we all take gear! we are all angry 99% of the time but we are big!


----------



## miketheballer

hola, mi llamo mike.

welcome to UK M anne


----------



## Guest

Hahaha this thread is brilliant. Nearly choked on my tuna reading some of the replies!


----------



## hamsternuts

what big jim said, she's either fake, or wants male attention, and is going about it the right way, seeing the pathetic replies on here

naff off Anne, when you're deadlifting 4 times your own body weight, i'll talk to you

even though i can't


----------



## SD

big_jim_87 said:


> ANNE no thanks
> 
> *SD- this is a fuking bbing web site not a fuking dating agency if ppl want want to finde a shag then do it else were* (not having a go at you mate)
> 
> and as for the rest of you who are all over this wtf is up with you lot? cant you get a shag? ffs! lower the gear if you cant take it lol!
> 
> but anne welcome to ukm the BODYBUILDING forum :thumb:


Ha ha I understand mate but there is plenty of non-bbing chat going on here and they have there seperate sub-forums hence the suggestion :thumbup1:

SOme of the brothers here need a little help with their hormones fella, was just trying to lend a hand :beer:

SD


----------



## Gym Bunny

If the OP was genuine, as her other posts suggest, I suspect she's be scared off by the onslaught of testosterone on her intro thread.

They're all really sweet blokes really. :lol:


----------



## SD

Gym Bunny said:


> If the OP was genuine, as her other posts suggest, I suspect she's be scared off by the onslaught of testosterone on her intro thread.
> 
> They're all really sweet blokes really. :lol:


Some sweeter than others?? :whistling:

SD


----------



## big_jim_87

SD said:


> Ha ha I understand mate but there is plenty of non-bbing chat going on here and they have there seperate sub-forums hence the suggestion :thumbup1:
> 
> SOme of the brothers here need a little help with their hormones fella, was just trying to lend a hand :beer:
> 
> SD


and it p1sses me off! lol



Gym Bunny said:


> If the OP was genuine, as her other posts suggest, I suspect she's be scared off by the onslaught of testosterone on her intro thread.
> 
> *They're all really sweet blokes really*. :lol:


not me too much tren!


----------



## Gym Bunny

SD said:


> Some sweeter than others?? :whistling:
> 
> SD


That is dependant on diet. :innocent:



big_jim_87 said:


> and it p1sses me off! lol
> 
> not me too much tren!


The gruff manly ranting is also, in it's own way, very sweet.


----------



## the_muss

Gym Bunny said:


> If the OP was genuine, as her other posts suggest, I suspect she's be scared off by the onslaught of testosterone on her intro thread.
> 
> They're all really sweet blokes really. :lol:


Lol her name was anne_lee now say that in one breath, yep "she's" called herself anally and asking for friends! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

the_muss said:


> Lol her name was anne_lee now say that in one breath, yep "she's" called herself anally and asking for friends! :lol: :thumb:


I'm so innocent. I never thought of that. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_muss

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm so innocent. I never thought of that. :lol: :lol: :lol:


More time in the adults lounge i think...


----------



## Suprakill4

I knew this thread would turn out like this lol. Very predictable.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

big_jim_87 said:


> and it p1sses me off! lol


Yep a lot of the old posters don't post here anymore


----------



## Cra16

hamsternuts said:


> what big jim said, she's either fake, or wants male attention, and is going about it the right way, seeing the pathetic replies on here
> 
> naff off Anne, when you're deadlifting 4 times your own body weight, i'll talk to you
> 
> *I think the best female deadlift is 3 times BW (non assisted) so I guess your single?*
> 
> even though i can't


----------



## Críostóir

I think we should add a dating section for Anne ; can be like Blind Date!

NOT


----------



## Rosko

the_muss said:


> Lol her name was anne_lee now say that in one breath, yep "she's" called herself anally and asking for friends! :lol: :thumb:


 :lol: Didn't clock that!!! Defo wind up!

Anyway, my name is Ben_Dover, you can call me Ben! :innocent: Hope some of you big muscley boys will be freinds and send me pics so i can have a jossle over them!! x


----------



## Gym Bunny

the_muss said:


> More time in the adults lounge i think...


Definitely, I never spend time there at all. :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

Cra16-I think the best female deadlift is 3 times BW (non assisted) so I guess your single?

well thats just silly mate this is a bbing forum so on er this stuff counts ok

away from bbing (in normal society) it dnt matter about this stuff as long as they look good and are filth who gives a poo! but on a bbing forum hams had a good point?


----------



## big_jim_87

Gym Bunny said:


> Definitely, I never spend time there at all. :lol:


not missing much tbh


----------



## Ser

MUST be fake, neither mine nor Bri's perv-detectors activated...and the thread is into SIX pages:eek: Hope not though...*but* we would NEVER miss an opportunity like the opening post:laugh:


----------



## big_jim_87

Mrs Weeman said:


> MUST be fake, neither mine nor Bri's perv-detectors activated...and the thread is into SIX pages:eek: Hope not though...*but* we would NEVER miss an opportunity like the opening post:laugh:


there you go a winde up then!


----------



## big_jim_87

fuk sake! get this back on track! this is bbing after all!

my cycle atm 1000mg test 400mg tren 300mg deca ghrp2 igf will wack in 100mg dbol aday soon also!

what do you cnuts think of that! back to bbing god damn it!


----------



## Ser

I switched from deca to anavar...and then aunty flo came to visit:cursing: Back on deca TODAY! This sh!t ain't on!!!!!!


----------



## WRT

big_jim_87 said:


> fuk sake! get this back on track! this is bbing after all!
> 
> my cycle atm 1000mg test 400mg tren 300mg deca ghrp2 igf will wack in 100mg dbol aday soon also!
> 
> what do you cnuts think of that! back to bbing god damn it!


What a [email protected] cycle, up dose you minge!


----------



## Críostóir

Hi Im Wayne Carr Im new anyone wanna show me round...


----------



## big_jim_87

Mrs Weeman said:


> I switched from deca to anavar...and then aunty flo came to visit:cursing: Back on deca TODAY! This sh!t ain't on!!!!!!


what does deca you run? hold much water? ever ran winny?


----------



## big_jim_87

WRT said:


> What a [email protected] cycle, up dose you minge!


ok will up to 1.5g test and add in 50mg oxy a day will also try a gh blast when i have the funds hows this?

remember im only training lower body atm as injured top 1/2


----------



## m575

Callofthewild said:


> Hi Im Wayne Carr Im new anyone wanna show me round...


how long it take you to think of that one ? lol


----------



## SK-XO

big_jim_87 said:


> ok will up to 1.5g test and add in 50mg oxy a day will also try a gh blast when i have the funds hows this?
> 
> remember im only training lower body atm as injured top 1/2


Only 50mg napz? up the dose to at least 5g of naps you fkin pussy


----------



## big_jim_87

SK-XO said:


> Only 50mg napz? up the dose to at least 5g of naps you fkin pussy


50 oxy and 100 dbol a day buddy not yet but maybe when im training at full capacity again


----------



## SK-XO

big_jim_87 said:


> 50 oxy and 100 dbol a day buddy not yet but maybe when im training at full capacity again


5,000 oxy and 10,000 dbol a day mate. :lol:


----------



## Ser

big_jim_87 said:


> what does deca you run? hold much water? ever ran winny?


I drank winny just after Fin was born, cause i didn't want to take pins into the hospital(had a c-section so had to stay in for few days) as soon as i got out i switched back to deca(around a week on winny, so not long enough to say what i think of it tbh) I usually run around 100mg every 7-10 days. No water retention, actually feel like my joints are eased when on, got arthritis in almost every joint in my body and it can be crippling, HUGE change in flexibility and pain levels when on, which is nice, can't explain why, just know thats what happens to me

Am also trying out GHRP6...loving it so far:thumbup1:


----------



## Andy Dee

Welcome sexy and hot as hell, hope to make friends with you real soon.


----------



## big_jim_87

Mrs Weeman said:


> I drank winny just after Fin was born, cause i didn't want to take pins into the hospital(had a c-section so had to stay in for few days) as soon as i got out i switched back to deca(around a week on winny, so not long enough to say what i think of it tbh) I usually run around 100mg every 7-10 days. No water retention, actually feel like my joints are eased when on, got arthritis in almost every joint in my body and it can be crippling, HUGE change in flexibility and pain levels when on, which is nice, can't explain why, just know thats what happens to me
> 
> Am also trying out GHRP6...loving it so far:thumbup1:


ah joint probs then stay away from winny your on yje best drug for joints now any way deca and ghrp.... how you finding the hunger? i know im a hungry cnut all the time any way but on ghrp6 im mental! cant stop the food going in lol so im on ghrp2 atm will swap back in a week or so.... what are you using ghrp for, joints keep lean? (i was gna say fat loss lol but no fat to lose!)


----------



## WRT

I wanna make love to you Anne, you're so beautiful even though I can't even see what the fck you look like. I've left you my mobile number and email in a rep so we can be really close friends and you can send me some pictures.


----------



## big_jim_87

and you are on what now? bbing damn it bbing!


----------



## SK-XO

big_jim_87 said:


> and you are on what now? bbing damn it bbing!


Pmsl jim rages about this sh1t so easily

Think we should all start making threads about dating and what not, and spam his journal with the same sh1t :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

id delete my journal!


----------



## Ser

big_jim_87 said:


> ah joint probs then stay away from winny your on yje best drug for joints now any way deca and ghrp.... how you finding the hunger? i know im a hungry cnut all the time any way but on ghrp6 im mental! cant stop the food going in lol so im on ghrp2 atm will swap back in a week or so.... what are you using ghrp for, joints keep lean? (i was gna say fat loss lol but no fat to lose!)


Just trying it cause i want to, read alot and it seems that there is alot of uses that would benefit for me, joints, eyes etc(i'm as blind as a bat) help with

sleeping and appetite....also, i want to be even more awesome than i am right now, i know you all think 'IMPOSSIBLE', but its true, i can make improvements...still not going to the gym though:tongue: :lol:

Weirdly, i have decided to do a mini diet whilst trialling the GHRP,I'm not fat by any means, abs showing, intercorstals shoing, legs starting to seperate and tear drop and abs got veinage...but could always be tighter (at the beach in my bikini ) Ass still soft, although as i tense you can see striations moving around in there somewhere. Never been much of a morning eater, but am forcing my breakfast down, which then allows me to eat the rest of the days food no probs. Night time however...NIGHTMARE! Usually sat with grilled meat anyway, think i'm only craving carbs and junk because i am not allowing myself to have any, minute you tell me i can't have it rebel lol. Food is always my problem, can't eat am, want to eat everything in pm. As Flo is around atm, i want salt, carbs and sugar...and possibly a really sad film and a box of hankies:eek:

Am still planning an attack on your journal, Rams got camera to see if he can fix it...then i'm hijacking your journal with MY progress:lol:


----------



## Ser

oh, and i gained the size back that i lost during winter hibernation, so its all good


----------



## Rob Smith

Anne......................................MARRY ME.


----------



## big_jim_87

Mrs Weeman said:


> Just trying it cause i want to, read alot and it seems that there is alot of uses that would benefit for me, joints, eyes etc(i'm as blind as a bat) help with
> 
> sleeping and appetite....also, i want to be even more awesome than i am right now, i know you all think 'IMPOSSIBLE', but its true, i can make improvements...still not going to the gym though:tongue: :lol:
> 
> Weirdly, i have decided to do a mini diet whilst trialling the GHRP,I'm not fat by any means, abs showing, intercorstals shoing, *legs starting to seperate* and tear drop and abs got veinage...but *could always be tighter* (at the beach in my bikini ) Ass still soft, although as i tense you can see striations moving around in there somewhere. Never been much of a morning eater, but am forcing my breakfast down, which then allows me to eat the rest of the days food no probs. Night time however...NIGHTMARE! Usually sat with grilled meat anyway, think i'm only craving carbs and junk because i am not allowing myself to have any, minute you tell me i can't have it rebel lol. Food is always my problem, can't eat am, want to eat everything in pm. As Flo is around atm, i want salt, carbs and sugar...and possibly a really sad film and a box of hankies:eek:
> 
> Am still planning an attack on your journal, Rams got camera to see if he can fix it...then i'm hijacking your journal with MY progress:lol:


lol at the higlighted lol you cant help but sound filth! lol

the a.m thing is normal i am abnormal tho as i just eat every fuking thing i can see all the time! lol i allways crave junk in the p.m. on low carbs too but i find if i have a little more fat i crave less i still have my 6eggs every day and not so bad.

as for the hijack i cant w8!


----------



## Ser

LOL, see! even when i am behaving its still filth:lol:

I have upped my fats a little, as if i didn't i would just start to flatten out and then waste away, i gotta really work just to keep at this weight, the minute i drop the eating i go back to looking anorexic:cursing: stood in kitchen a while ago eating 1/4 jar of peanut butter(oops, tasted too good to stop!) Have even stopped drinking(apart from cheat day) and cardio is gardening and sex, not always at the same time though:devil2:

I'm sure there is a webcam up in the loft i could POSSIBLY use to hijack your journal, might ask Bri to pop up and get it when he gets home(there are spiders up there, not going to get it myself, not scared of 20st mass monsters, but scream like a girl at a bloody spider:rolleyes: ) ANYWAY...be prepared for a hostile takeover:laugh:


----------



## evad

tally ho Anne


----------



## arnienoonoo

you can tell that the mods:lol: dont give a **** about newby:ban: site there so into i know more than:rockon: :rockon: you lol so were can i get a source that flys :beer: in space:cursing:


----------



## dudz

arnienoonoo said:


> you can tell that the mods:lol: dont give a **** about newby:ban: site there so into i know more than:rockon: :rockon: you lol so were can i get a source that flys :beer: in space:cursing:


Haha, your posts are nutty mate!


----------



## chrislad

102 replies.. with none reciprocated by OP

what does a bog standard bloke get - about 7!


----------



## Críostóir

Im sure we'll hear from ANALLY soon enough


----------



## alterntego

WRT said:


> LMAO there are some desperate perverts on here:lol: Sure you'd say that even if she looked like Brian Peppers just because she's called Anne. Can't see fck all in that pic anyway.


hey , what can a guy say . i just wanted to see some nude picts . you guys here are a riot.


----------



## dsldude

Hi Halo Girl


----------



## dsldude




----------



## leonface

lol either anne is a massive halo fan or the huge fat hairy bloke trying to get naked pictures of bbers has been found out


----------



## coflex

check out those hoofs!!!!!


----------



## Cliff

Damnit, she's/he's been here five minutes and rep count is higher than mine!

I better change my pic.

Whatcha think:


----------



## anne_lee

HAHAHA this is quiet Fun in here.. I wish I can gain lot of friends..

hey can you follow me in twitter and form a group in there if its alright all of you?

https://twitter.com/annelouisse89

and to those who suspect I am a gay.. Nah!

thanks to heaven, I am not! LOL!

just new in here and ready to chitchat may it a Girl or a Man..

and open mind will help me a lot than a narrow one...


----------

